
Google admits it lied about submitting Google Now to Apple  - shawndumas
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57575626-37/apple-google-google-now-not-submitted-to-app-store/
======
roopeshv
wow, how did it go from "Apple, Google: Google Now not submitted to App Store"
to "Google admits it lied about submitting Google Now to Apple"

